# Cat Owners



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...help me here.

Over the winter I have been in the garden zero times, now I discover a little cat has moved in. With entry and exit holes in the hedges, toilet facilities, he /she will not be detered.

What can I do to put it off. I dont want to put it down, just make it go away to someone elses garden .

Is there a smelly thing they dont like?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DavidH said:


> ...help me here.
> 
> Over the winter I have been in the garden zero times, now I discover a little cat has moved in. With entry and exit holes in the hedges, toilet facilities, he /she will not be detered.
> 
> ...


 Having suffered from neighbours cats in the past myself I can sympathise. Truth is other than killing the thing or putting a big dog in your garden there are no effective ways of keeping them out. I tried everything puported to put cats off, half full jars of water, lengths of hose pipe, pepper, rose bush prunings, cat repellent etc to no avail

My neighbour was in complete denial that there was a problem, so I collected two weeks worth of the cat's poo and left it on his doorstep with a note explaining that his cats had inadvertently shat in my garden and as they were his cats I was returning their offerings.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Pet behaviourists apparently recomend using a water pistol, the cat should not associate the deterent with you as all they will do is run away whenever you are around.

With a water pistol or one of the high power water guns you are remote and the cat dosen`t realise where the water is coming from (don`t shout or draw attention to yourself) and then it should just associate the sudden presence of water with your garden and keep out.

If this dosen`t work it might be worth contacting a vet for advise instead of using more extreme methods which may be suggested by some of our forum members who are cat haters


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Thing is I am too busy doing things like work and sitting in front of the computer to stay out and study the bowel habits of the cat.

Any advances?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

you may borrow my Instant cat removing English Bull Terrier

sam


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Crazy suggestion I know but as you`re on the computer anyway why not do a google?









BTW of course it`s no use asking a vet for advice, after all what do they know about cats that a self confessed cat hater doesn`t
















I forgot to mention I have used the water pistol method on a cat that had been using my garden as a toilet from before I lived here, it worked a treat


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

spread lion







from your local safari park around your garden, theroy has it the cat knows from the smell something much bigger is in the teritory and goes away.

I have no idea if it works, I suspect not.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Is there a smelly thing they dont like?


DOGS!!

Seriously....we had this problem a while back....I built an ultrasonic pest repeller which emits signals at around 23kHz which 99.99% of humans cannot hear.......I coupled this to the most powerful audio amp that I had in the shack......

results were spectacular......I waited until the intruder was near the transducer...switched it on....bingo....the cat did a sort of vertical jump, and went over the fence like it was on fire.

I just leave the thing running 24 hours....

Commercial units are readily available, but not quit so powerful as a homebrew unit

Roger


----------



## 9speed (Nov 28, 2005)

I love cats and dogs.. love all animals in fact which is why i am veggie...

But I acquired a rescued rabbit a couple of years back and can honestly say that they make a delightful house pet.. he has the run of the kitchen during the day, and when we are at home he has the run of the front room.. they are very clean, can be mostly toilet trained... and as they get to know you they can be very entertaining and affectionate. They are also one of the most abused domestic pets; people tend to lock them up in smelly cages in a shed or garden for days with no company or exercise... and their real characters are never visibile as a result.. you have to bunny-proof electrical wiring though.......


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

9speed said:


> They are also one of the most abused domestic pets; people tend to lock them up in smelly cages in a shed or garden for days with no company or exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, very sad that, my neighbour has a lonely rabbit caged up in his garden now that his kids are bored with it.







I keep thinking about liberating it.

9speed, what is your name? If you don't mind me asking.









BTW I went to get a kitten from the RSPCA today, to replace Ambrose, the cat that went stiff. I am happy to pay them rather than get one free from the free ads but Â£75 seems a bit steep to me


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I've heard moth balls buried in the garden work as a cat repellent, but have never personally tried them as such. Besides, it may attract your dry cleaning company.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

potz said:


> To get rid of lions and incontinent tabbies from next door I'd recommend getting a Rhodesian Ridgeback. This will, if neccessary, also take care of any animal rights activists and your next door neighbour coming round to investigate the whereabouts of his incontinent pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't take anything as large as a RR to keep the cats out. My 2 Boston Terrier bitches do fine with that. Wouldn't keep any humans away, though, unless you count being "licked to death" as a deterrent to them.


----------



## threean2 (Dec 31, 2005)

DavidH said:


> ...help me here.
> 
> Over the winter I have been in the garden zero times, now I discover a little cat has moved in. With entry and exit holes in the hedges, toilet facilities, he /she will not be detered.
> 
> ...


Moth Balls will do the trick....Their inexpensive and they will not harm the cats. Just sprinkle them around. Honest!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...







that is it Griff! Is he in your garden too?

Mothballs it will have to be, this is getting out of hand


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Some prefer their pussy big!


----------

